# IndoctriNation



## Scot (Mar 29, 2012)

My family and I just finished watching this movie. I highly recommend it.

IndoctriNation - Public Schools and the Decline of Christianity in America


----------



## Shawn Mathis (Mar 30, 2012)

Hello Dan,

I'll likely never pay money for such a movie (since I don't plan on sending my children to public schools). Could you please summarize its main points and how in particular they see this as the decline of the American church? Does it cover the history of American education (a pet peeve of mine)?

thanks,


----------



## Shawn Mathis (Apr 20, 2012)

Has anyone else seen it? Any details?


----------



## KMK (Apr 20, 2012)

This is from their fb page:

Release Date	October 18, 2011
Genre	Documentary
Studio	Gunn Productions
Plot Outline	“IndoctriNation” is a 90-minute documentary film that takes the audience on a panoramic exploration of one of the most important and controversial issues in the history of mankind, the issue of education.
Traveling all over America with his family in a big yellow school bus and conducting a series of candid conversational interviews, Colin Gunn, a Scottish filmmaker, actor, and homeschool father ...See More
Awards	Best of Festival Runner Up - San Antonio Independent Christian Film Festival
Best Documentary - San Antonio Independent Christian Film Festival
Starring	Doug Phillips, Ken Ham, Erwin Lutzer, Sam Blumenfeld, Geoff Botkin, Voddie Baucham, Ray Moore, Gary North, Col. John Eidsmoe, Kevin Swanson, Herb Titus, Israel Wayne, David Goetsch, Mike Metarko and others
Directed By	Colin Gunn and Joaquin Fernandez
Screenplay By	Colin Gunn and Joaquin Fernandez
Produced By	Colin Gunn and Joaquin Fernandez


----------



## KMK (Apr 20, 2012)

This is from their fb page:

Release Date	October 18, 2011
Genre	Documentary
Studio	Gunn Productions
Plot Outline	“IndoctriNation” is a 90-minute documentary film that takes the audience on a panoramic exploration of one of the most important and controversial issues in the history of mankind, the issue of education.
Traveling all over America with his family in a big yellow school bus and conducting a series of candid conversational interviews, Colin Gunn, a Scottish filmmaker, actor, and homeschool father ...See More
Awards	Best of Festival Runner Up - San Antonio Independent Christian Film Festival
Best Documentary - San Antonio Independent Christian Film Festival
Starring	Doug Phillips, Ken Ham, Erwin Lutzer, Sam Blumenfeld, Geoff Botkin, Voddie Baucham, Ray Moore, Gary North, Col. John Eidsmoe, Kevin Swanson, Herb Titus, Israel Wayne, David Goetsch, Mike Metarko and others
Directed By	Colin Gunn and Joaquin Fernandez
Screenplay By	Colin Gunn and Joaquin Fernandez
Produced By	Colin Gunn and Joaquin Fernandez


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 20, 2012)

I haven't seen the movie. I have raised three boys. Two are very solid. One is nominal. They had teachers that were strongly opposed to the faith and some that encouraged their faith in Christ. They had a Dad that was very active in giving them the truth and living it. If parents were more involved with living their faith the kids would stand a better chance. That goes for kids who are homeschooled also.


----------



## FCC (Apr 20, 2012)

My family and I watched this documentary and found it to be alarming. My wife and I were raised in the public school system sponsored by our government and we are both dealing with the after effects to this day! Colin Gunn does an excellent job with several topics in the video. One is the history of government sponsored education in the U.S. of A. It's roots in Europe and Socialism and how it first arrived here. He then goes on to expose the depraved behavior that occurs within the school environment. Much of what is revealed did not happen when I attended, but working as a police officer I know that these same sins of theft, rebellion and fornications are occuring everyday within the humanistic school system!

He also addresses two different views that Christians might hold concerning the public school system. The first, that our children should immediately be withdrawn and kept from such wickedness. The second that our children should be in the schools as "missionaries." I personally find this idea hard to grasp. Before we send grown men and women into the mission field we have them highly trained in theology and some practical area of living life, yet we would throw our 4 and 5 year olds out as missionaries? I am little stumped by that whole line of reasoning.

The video also talks about the teachers and administrators who are Christian and working within the system and the difficulties they face. He focuses on several that were eventually thrust out of the schools because they felt compelled to bring Christ into the classroom and the subjects they were teaching. A very wrenching part. He also deals with the violence that is occuring in the school system. From the very public school shootings, such as Columbine (he interviews the father of one of the victims, which brought tears to my eyes) to the unreported bullying and violence that goes on behind closed doors.

Overall an enlightening and alarming film. Whatever view you have of the public schools it is well worth your time to watch!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 20, 2012)

FCC said:


> A very wrenching part. He also deals with the violence that is occuring in the school system. From the very public school shootings, such as Columbine (he interviews the father of one of the victims, which brought tears to my eyes) to the unreported bullying and violence that goes on behind closed doors.


This is something that troubles me. One case of a terrible tragedy is made the example. This is very sad attempt that pulls on the emotions of people It gets them to react instead of be honest about the host of other true evidences of good. It reminds me of how the media works at trying to pull down others. It makes an example of one situation and equates the one situation with all of the others. I know of Reformed Pastors who have failed miserably. Should I bring attention to the one terrible situation and make it applicable to all of the other good men who perform their duties to God in the correct and honorable way? Sure there are terrible things that happen. But it is a terrible pull on emotions to make all situations comparable with the one tragedy. It is a tragedy to smear all with the one terrible situation. 

Alarming film? Yes, I agree, it probably is. Balanced? From what I am hearing I am not so convinced. People believe propaganda daily. It is alarming and believable. How much truth or balanced truth propaganda has is something we all need to test. Emotional pull based upon certain situations is a very useful tool in swaying the populous.


----------



## FCC (Apr 20, 2012)

I agree Mr. Snyder, however that isn't the only example used in the film. It was merely one that struck me personally. I pointed out for that reason only, sorry that I mislead on that point! There are parts of the film that certainly utilize emotional pulls, but that isn't the overall structure of it. Again, my apologies if I mislead on that point! It is well worth watching.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 20, 2012)

I understand it isn't the only situation presented. I just know that I can honestly point to many situations that would make something appear much more troublesome than it truly is. There are Pastors out there who are flock fleecers. There are probably many. But that doesn't take away fact that there are many good men who fill the pulpits and do the work of God in sincerity. I could go around and point out all the poor examples of Reformed Pastors who fail and make Reformed Theology look bad. And that happens. People are still using Servetus and the Salem witch trials as examples why people shouldn't trust the writings of the Reformers and Puritans. 

I love Homeschooling and believe in the benefits of it. But I can also state many problems with it that I have personally seen. I am sure there are books out there that expose some of these problems. And they are most likely unbalanced in their presentation. There is a balance. There is a whole picture. From what I am being presented with by this thread and past threads like it, along with experience and understanding of the truth, this presentation is not necessarily sounding all that balanced.


----------



## J. Dean (Apr 20, 2012)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I haven't seen the movie. I have raised three boys. Two are very solid. One is nominal. They had teachers that were strongly opposed to the faith and some that encouraged their faith in Christ. They had a Dad that was very active in giving them the truth and living it. If parents were more involved with living their faith the kids would stand a better chance. That goes for kids who are homeschooled also.



Your involvement in their lives will offset a LOT of the rubbish they receive in school, either from teachers or other students. As a public school teacher I can confirm this. 

That being said, I go on record as telling parents that, if they can do so, to private school or homeschool their kids.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 20, 2012)

J. Dean said:


> I go on record as telling parents that, if they can do so, to private school or homeschool their kids.



I do also.


----------



## Shawn Mathis (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you David for this useful summary.

I'll probably not watch it because some of the names on that list send up red flags of bad scholarship, reasoning and rhetoric. A clue is from your review:



FCC said:


> One is the history of government sponsored education in the U.S. of A. It's roots in Europe and Socialism and how it first arrived here.



I suppose depending on what they mean by "government sponsored education" the history they give may be right or wrong. Such could describe Geneva during Calvin's lifetime. Several state constitutions at the founding of this nation explicitly endorse or support schooling. I find much homeschooling history wrong.

Another clue that makes me suspicious is the either/or presentation you explicitly state: "He also addresses two different views that Christians might hold concerning the public school system." If that is all he addressed (if in a highly rhetorically charged context) then it omits other positions that allow for "public school systems" in certain cultural contexts and family arrangements. 

All that to say I'll likely not watch it. But I do hope it will wake up many lazy parents to the dangers of secular public education.


----------

